# Question



## Ccollins1 (Feb 12, 2017)

I have not fly fished in many years and when I did it was all fresh water. I live in Perdido Key now and looking to get back into it. Im needing advise on brackish water and saltwater fly fishing. Gear, where to fish etc. Any tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey man full disclaimer I don't do a ton of inshore fly fishing but heres my 2 cents since no one replied. Around here most people throw 6-8wts for inshore fish. Small minnow patterns and streamers for the most part. Ive never had any luck with gurglers but some people do. As it starts to warm up the grass beds in the sound should get better and dock lights on the fly can be a good time as well. If you can swing it the fly fishing class mentioned in another thread is definitely worth the time and will answer all your questions.


----------

